

Twitter Launches Vine - septerr
http://www.npr.org/blogs/alltechconsidered/2013/01/24/170167624/swinging-from-140-characters-to-six-second-videos-twitter-launches-vine

======
onlyup
Will probably be popular among a subset of the twitter crowd but can't see
non-twittery people using it

